# Should I worry about crown rot for phrags outdoors?



## koshki (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi all,
For the first time, I've moved most of my orchids outdoors for the summer. The phrags are on a shelf on the northeast side of the house. They get dappled sun (through neighbor's tree) until about 11:30, then a few minutes of direct sun, and then they're in the shade of the house the rest of the day.

They all look happy and well-hydrated (some even appear to be developing spikes...shhh, don't tell them I said that!). 

But my concern is that with hose watering, everything gets wet, including the crown. I try to water in the early to mid afternoon to make sure everything has time to dry, but just the same water sits in the crowns for at least a while.

I keep telling myself that the get rained on in nature, but still I worry...should I?


----------



## Shiva (Jul 7, 2011)

Be wary of rain getting on the plants on cold nights. Phrags can sustain low temps easily as long as they're dry, but rain and cold nights (around 10C+) can be deadly.


----------



## koshki (Jul 7, 2011)

Well, we won't be down to that low any time soon, but I'm kind of surprised that phrags would have trouble in those temperatures. But thanks for the heads up!


----------



## koshki (Jul 7, 2011)

I just checked OW for a few phrags and was surprised to see the range of their growing temps. I don't know why I had it in my head that phrags were cool growers...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 7, 2011)

koshki said:


> I just checked OW for a few phrags and was surprised to see the range of their growing temps. I don't know why I had it in my head that phrags were cool growers...


I'd call most of them intermediate. There are a few that are warmer growers.

When I put my plants outdoors for the summer, I tried to finish watering by late morning or early afternoon. We've had nights in the 50's here in Michigan in the summer quite often, so I tried to get the watering done early enough so water in crowns wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't get crown rot problems with paphs or phrags outdoors...the air circulation makes up for the wet.


----------



## koshki (Jul 8, 2011)

Dot, you're right, night time lows of the 50s aren't unheard of here, but I am a fair bit south of you, and also within the "urban heat" zone. Plus being close to Lake St. Clair, our weather is possibly moderated a bit as compared to the center of the state.

Still, I will keep an eye out for low temps, and make sure they're not sitting in water.

I was just out looking at them a few minutes ago, and they are all looking happy, happy, joy, joy! I'm thinking about taking your Cape Sunset and Charlie Hanson out, too. They've been indoors to enjoy the blooms.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 8, 2011)

You can get crown rot anywhere. the chances of it are less outside due to higher airflow than indoors.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 8, 2011)

koshki said:


> ...
> I was just out looking at them a few minutes ago, and they are all looking happy, happy, joy, joy! I'm thinking about taking your Cape Sunset and Charlie Hanson out, too. They've been indoors to enjoy the blooms.



I found that to be the case also -- hated to take them out when they were in bloom, but taking them out proved to be very beneficial.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 9, 2011)

NYEric said:


> You can get crown rot anywhere. the chances of it are less outside due to higher airflow than indoors.


I agree and what if there isn't a slight breeze? During the summer months, in my area, rain will more than likely occur in the evening so it would be a worry to me.


----------



## Botabill (Oct 29, 2011)

I live in central Ontario and have been taking my orchids outside in the summer for at least 15 years. I only have one Phrag but have many Paphs and Phallenopsis. I don't baby them at all and they don't seem to mind. The only thing I have trouble with is when the sun burns them or the chickens get into them and scratch them out of their pots. Even these set back are only temporary and they bounce right back. I spray water over them at anytime of the day and have never had a probelm caused by that. Once I did almost have a disaster when I shot a 40 pound racoon out of the willow tree the orchids live under in the summer. The chicken killing marauder almost fell squarely on top of my orchid collections. I don't think that would have been good for them.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum from NYC!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Botabill, and welcome. I hope you will start a thread introducing yourself in the Greetings section. It sound like you live out in the country. I've never had a problem with chickens, but racoons are anothr matter!


----------



## koshki (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi Botabill, and welcome to ST! Glad the racoon missed your orchids!

I was surprised to see this thread pop up the other day. However, I am happy to report that not only did all my phrags survive their first summer outside, they all thrived! I've got two in bloom, another in spike and one more that seems like it is starting to spike, but has been stalled since I brought it back indoors.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2011)

The extra sun no doubt!


----------



## Hien (Oct 31, 2011)

If phrags get crown rot from being outdoors then there would be no phrags in nature.


----------



## Shiva (Nov 1, 2011)

Hien said:


> If phrags get crown rot from being outdoors then there would be no phrags in nature.




Phrags are not growing naturally in Canada and it's not solely because of the cold winters. Rain and warm weather is all very fine but cold rain and cold nights are not. I've grown phrags outside for the summer where I live in Quebec and I always end up bringing them in after a few weeks because of rot problems. It may rain for days and days here, night and day and this is very hard on unprotected phrags. Also, there is very lilttle wind all summer and when there is some, it's usually gale force wind during thunderstorms. In short growing phrags outside here in summer is perfect if you can put a roof over them. Or you could keep them inside in an air conditioned room, which is probably what I will do next spring. They grow very well inside in summer as long as temps don't go much over 27°C.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 1, 2011)

if you could put the phrags outdoors under cover, but divert the rainwater to flow through the pots/watering trays, you would be all set!


----------



## koshki (Nov 1, 2011)

Hien said:


> If phrags get crown rot from being outdoors then there would be no phrags in nature.



Well, I thought the same thing, but then I found out that many phrags grow in places where water flows over the roots, but not necessarily all over the plant. So, I worried....


----------



## NYEric (Nov 1, 2011)

I try to do things that reduce the chance of rotting phrags, water in crowns, etc...


----------

